
In 2016 LA voted to spend 1.2B on the homeless, but the problem keeps growing - wallace_f
https://youtu.be/gazX_feRSW0
======
wallace_f
I quickly searched for an estimate of the homeless population within LA city:
~36,000. At 1.2B that is over $33,000/person.

Honestly, I wonder at what point can we look at these results and ask
ourselves is it better to just give people $33,000?

~~~
Fjolsvith
With the population of LA County at 4 million, that 1.2B comes in at $300 per
person taxed. That's $300 out of the pocket of each resident given to the
cause. (But, I'm sure that a good portion of that actually gets pocketed by
some officials along the way.)

